
Completely Silent Computer - eternalban
https://tp69.blog/2018/04/17/completely-silent-computer/
======
ColinWright
Discussion from a couple of weeks ago - 489 comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17075489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17075489)

Of course, if you want to add something new you can't do so there any more, so
this is the place for new comments, ideas, thoughts, connections, _etc._

